# Some prayers for my pup



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Well last night I took Toby on his nightly walk. We walk through the park across the street from my house and throw bumpers along the way. When we were on our way home I threw a bumper across the creek that runs through the park and instead of crossing the bridge like he normally does, Toby decide to jump off the bridge into the creek. It is about a 6 foot drop and I am quite certain he broke his front right leg. I'm pretty upset about it and hope I am wrong but last night I brought him into the house and slept by him. He didn't move all night he just laid there whimpering. I have no idea what to expect. I don't know what it is about Thanksgiving, but something bad happens every year. 

Any prayers, positive vibes, or anything else good on Toby's behalf would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Well bad news. 

Toby broke off a portion of his Radius at his elbow. The doctor said for full mobility I would have to have an orthopedic surgeon fix it at a cost of $1000+. Unfortunately I don't have that kind of money to spend on him so I am having the doctor put him in a cast. The doctor is hoping that he will have 50-80% use when it heals. He basically told me that Toby is not likely to be a good hunting candidate. He will have too much arthritis in his elbow and the pressures of hunting will likely cause him too much pain. I am very discouraged right now. Toby showed great promise in the field. I love him and will keep him even if it is only as a house pet but I still feel terrible that he will likely not be able to enjoy hunting with me. 

Any and all prayers, etc. would be very appreciated. Lets hope Toby pulls out of this better than expected.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, that sucks, hope he gets better.
Did you get him to a vet?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> Well bad news.
> 
> Toby broke off a portion of his Radius at his elbow. The doctor said for full mobility I would have to have an orthopedic surgeon fix it at a cost of $1000+. Unfortunately I don't have that kind of money to spend on him so I am having the doctor put him in a cast. The doctor is hoping that he will have 50-80% use when it heals. He basically told me that Toby is not likely to be a good hunting candidate. He will have too much arthritis in his elbow and the pressures of hunting will likely cause him too much pain. I am very discouraged right now. Toby showed great promise in the field. I love him and will keep him even if it is only as a house pet but I still feel terrible that he will likely not be able to enjoy hunting with me.
> 
> Any and all prayers, etc. would be very appreciated. Lets hope Toby pulls out of this better than expected.


   

He'll pull out, with the love and the attention you'll give him. Your right, he probably won't be running around at full capacity, but he'll *always* remember what you did for him....good luck !!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad to hear you took him to the vet. Even if he ends up not being a hard core hunting dog dont be afraid to take him to the pheasant farm every now and again to let him get a little exposure.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sorry Joel. That is a tough break. I will hope for the best.

Thanksgiving is like that for me too Joel. Good luck and try to keep your chin up.

Bret


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bad deal man. I will remember to pray for him!! Good dogs are hard to come by and it sounds like this was one. Hope he pulls through ok...


----------



## jtoby_3 (Nov 19, 2008)

It seems like a day doesnt go by where I am not suprised by something that most say will never happen. I have become a believer that no matter what happens if you have the heart to fight the fight something good will always happen in the end. Doctors and Vets are wonderful people but dont always get it right in fact them seem to stack all the odds against something only to watch it happen before their very eyes. I think thats why we love dogs because they always seem to do the unexpected, so maybe your pup will suprise you.Dogs have unlimited heart and a strong desire to do there job no matter what, and this pup sounds like he is all heart. That means there is always a chance that you two will have some amazing stories out in the field when its all said and done. Keep the faith and our prayers are with you!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He'll be just fine.  

That is a LONG ways from his heart, trust me. Dogs are incredible animals capable of nothing but good attitude and total dedication no matter what the odds. You'll see, he wont miss a step. You might need to give him some dogie pain meds now and then but he'll be just fine.

A friend of mine has a Lab with only one front leg and you'd have to put a bullet in her ear to slow her down. She swims, runs, and hunts just fine.

Give him your best cuz he's sure gonna do the same for you without reservation.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree with all the folks above! Toby will amaze you when he's well! One of the best hunting/tracking dogs I ever saw was an old feller named "Stump". Yup..you guessed it, he only had three legs! He could go all day. Yes, dogs are amazing!

Good luck,

Rick


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I went and picked Toby up from the Vet last night and had a good talk with him. He showed me the X-ray's and explained why this was such a bad break. He said the most important things I can do is to keep Toby laying low and making sure the cast is well protected. I have a favor to ask of anyone who may be willing. The doctor suggested getting a dog boot for him to wear over the cast to prevent dirt and moisture getting into it. If anyone has one they are willing to loan me for 4-6 weeks I would really appreciated it. I just hate to go buy a set, when I will only use one and only for a month or so. I would ensure that it got returned as soon as Toby's cast is removed. The bottom of his cast is 3"X2".

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and encouragement. It helped me a ton yesterday and will continue to help in the weeks to come.

Here are a couple pictures of the little fart in his cast.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Toby's a looker !!!  

I'm wondering how can you prevent Toby from gnaw-ing at that cast ? It's bound to bug him once in a while, I'm sure.... :? 

You might have to change his name to 'Peg-leg' for a few months.....Good Luck, it's good to see an animal owner that cares....


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> Toby's a looker !!!
> 
> I'm wondering how can you prevent Toby from gnaw-ing at that cast ?


Thanks .45 I agree!

As far as preventing him from chewing the cast I am relying hevily on two words "chew toys".


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

You can use products like bitter yuck or bitter apple on the cast and that should discourage chewing. 

Some labs like the stuff (crazy dogs the stuff is nasty) so you might want to test it before you use it.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

About 15 yrs ago, before I was into bird dogs and hunting, my son 914 or 15 at the time) learned about a neighborhood litter of labs and talked me into buying one. He was a dynamo, a bundle of energy (I suppose he might have been a good bird chaser...wish I had tried him). One morning, out in the back yard, my then 4 yr old daughter was holding the little squirmer on the back patio. He wiggled free and fell to the concrete, causing a break in his front leg...which, based on your description, was similar to your pup's injury. My neighbor is a vet. We ran him over there and he cast the leg. I also could not afford the expensive surgery at the time. The leg was not "perfect" when the cast came off, but that dog never slowed down, ran with speed and power, and had endless energy. I'll bet your story will turn out fine too. Thoughts and prayers are with you.

All the best,

Rob


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Boy, that Toby is one fine lookin' pup! Best of luck with his recovery..please keep us posted.

Rick


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Go over to your local tire dealer and ask them if they have a used tube for a small car. Say with 13" wheels. Or at least with a skinny tube, you will know the right diameter when you see it. :mrgreen: 
If they do, or even if you have to buy one, they are pretty cheap, take the tube, cut it off however long you think is desirable, roll one end tightly or just fold it over, and staple or otherwise crimp it so the end stays sealed. Hot knife it if you have to or use tube patch glue, duct tape, whatever it takes. In fact some nice camo duck tape might be cool. 8) 
Roll the tube down like a sock and gently unroll it over the cast/foot. this will be a VERY durable boot that will keep the cast dry and you can make it as long as you want to cover as much of the cast as you want also.
Makes it harder to chew on as well.
If you can't find a tube the right size, get a bigger one, split it lengthwise, and overlap it for a good seal.
You can use this technique to make doggie boots for hunting in rough terrain as well, just get some of the self adhesive vet wrap to hold it on the foot while they hunt. 
My prayers such as they are are with you and him.

I suspect that he will forget he was ever hurt if and when you take him out hunting, He might be subject to arthritis in that joint later, but some glucosamine/chondroitin sulfate should help with that. The G&C is a long term dietary addition that can help ALL his joints including the injured one. Keeps them lubed and smooth.

Check for your vet for recommendations and dosage, but drugs as simple and handy as Tylenol can be used for your dog and lighten his load if he seems to be achey.

Basically, don't decide _*for*_ him that he can't hunt. If he can't he will let you know, and if he can, you will probably never notice the difference. :wink:


----------



## hookdonqwack (Nov 5, 2008)

donttreadonme,
Sorry to hear about your dog. Do not give up faith. He could be good as new someday. 

When my Chocolate lab was 4 months old he broke his femer. The Vet thought he would only be 50-75%. 
Two and a half years later he is a duck hunting maniac.

Young dogs bones heal extremely well. I dont know what the Vet told you but I did quite a bit of google work and found that giving them Vitamins B, C, E and Calcium pills everyday would help the bone healing process. I just bought the pill bottles at WalMart.

As soon as that Vet allows, get him walking as much as possible. 

They are all heart - and that is what will get him hunting again some day....


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Go over to your local tire dealer and ask them if they have a used tube for a small car. Say with 13" wheels. Or at least with a skinny tube, you will know the right diameter when you see it. :mrgreen:


Try mororcycle innertubes. I have used them to make boots for hunting quail in AZ to protect the dogs from the cholla cactus.


----------

